# Crosman 760 Pumpmaster repair



## Forthias (Apr 3, 2007)

hey all was looking for any tips on repairing a bb gun i have and couldnt find a single thing on google that helped so here goes

i have a crosman 760 bb gun, model 760-C according to the gun and i love it, found it in a friends garage and he told me he could have it because the barrel was messed up

well now im sitting here and i got it firing but it shoots so far to the left that its impossiable to hit anything i want to hit and breaks things i dont want to shoot :lol:

i was wondering if anyone here had any experience on these guns and had any idea what was wrong with it? i dont have a clue as to how old it is but the barrel was pulled out and i just took a hammer and tapped the barrel back into the gun and it fired, but the resivoir (i know thats completely mis spelled lol) dosent load so i have to drop a bb into the loading mechanism to fire a bb, but from there it fires a-ok

i think that the barrel is slightly bent, if so i can fix that, but i cant find my screwdrivers thanks to other tenants so im sitting here with it in my lap waiting to ask someone for the screwdrivers

thanks and cheers to anyone who wants to help, its an amazing gun but i dont want to buy another one if i have one sitting here thats fixable

i was also wondering why they arent suppoused to be pumped more than the rated number of times. I must have pumped it at least 20 times and it still fires ok. im guessing it has to do with seals and etc

and for the record i kinda sorta know my way around a real gun but i dont know what the parts are called other than the breach and the other basic peaces :wink:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry to say its probably not worth fixing

if you open the receiver on one of those springs fly out 
the barrel could be bent it happened to me once and I just bent it back


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i loved mine... but at only $39 ( walmart ) just get a whole new one rather than labor parts so on so fourth


----------

